# Two Free Tipplers!!!!



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

I have two tipplers that were given to my son. The man who gave them to us stated that they came from high and long flying stock. Neither of them are banded except with snap-on bands that I put on them, because they were "oops babies". I was told that they were a mated pair, but have concluded that they are both cocks (we've had them since August, and no eggs.) I need to find a home for them, as they are larger than my Birmingham Rollers, so I have to maintain separate quarters for them. These are beautiful birds, and they are unflown with the exception of the time that Skinny made an escape. You can read about Skinny's adventures here: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/hig...-or-46219.html.)

I have attached pictures of Teddy & Skinny. When we first got them, they were both brown grizzles. After they molted last fall, they added quite a bit of gray - particularly Skinny. Skinny is the one with the gray head, and Teddy has the brown head.

If you are interested in these birds, you can pick them up in Southeastern Massachusetts. I am also willing to ship them, but you will need to send me a box and pay for shipping costs.

View attachment 18576


View attachment 18577


----------



## Glee (10 mo ago)

U live in New York cs I have to hen I would love to get them two cocks to pair them with plz lmk I’m in Amityville ny


----------



## Glee (10 mo ago)

Number 9296035246


----------

